# Ladyfingers - Barbie dolls - Just to say Thank You!



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are some additional Barbie dolls modeling knitted outfits. So many of you have been reading these threads and have requested copies of the Barbie handout. Here are some photos, just to say Thank You for your interest.....


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Love them all, and the colours are great for the patterns done. Did it take you long to do them?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

YOu always pick such nice yarns. Lovethe butterfly stitch detail and the arn on the Mardi Gras dress.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

These dresses are so tiny, it really doesn't take very long to knit one of them. The tiny waist takes only 26 stitches and after increasing for the hips, you have 42 to 44 stitches on the needle. Then it's up to you if you want to increase stitches for a full skirt or increase just a few more stitches to make long pants.

Using markers and raglan shaping for the top to the finish of the sleeves, then using markers to decrease down to the tiny waist (26 stitches) and then increase once again (without moving the markers) up to 42 stitches takes about 14 rows (give or take a row or two). Easy! Very simple to finish an outfit.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

super!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

lovely work!!!


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful Barbie clothes - well done


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Ladyfingers everything is beautiful and so well done,i love all of them.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

You have been busy. They are all beautiful x


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful selection


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these. My grandmother used to knit my Barbie clothes...that was 40 years ago. Lovely.


----------



## Shena (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi, I can see I am way behind everyone - but these patterns are great - how would I be able to get hold of them I would love to make them for my granddaughter.

Thanks


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love the outfits and so would my granddaughter. Is this leaflet #4? May I email you for the patterns? I will print off your pictures when I get new color ink for the printer. The pictures are eye candy for her. They help me with ideas. I can knit from patterns, but not very creative. Yoou do beautiful work Elaine and are so talented.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## 1700 (Jan 23, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL as always I ve enjoyed knitting your patterns you have such a great talent. Hope to be on the list for theses and oh the colors are just great Jan


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

They all are simply beautiful love the detail in them all.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Those are just beautiful, and I often think knits on Barbie look bulky, but yours do not at all. I have crocheted for Barbie, but haven't knitted much for her.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

So beautiful,everyone


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow, Ladyfingers you have done it again! Those are lovely!


----------



## Maryjane5 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've made Barbie doll dresses but nothing like these! Well done!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

These make me want to go get a Barbie doll and make stuff for her again. Will DH think I've finally lost it?????


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice, love the butterfly dress. Are they your patterns?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! I loved my Barbie dolls and remember my mom making such cute outfits for them!


----------



## Dotzz24 (Feb 2, 2011)

They are beautiful. Wish my granddaughter was still a little girl.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

as usual, beautifully done. Can't say which I like the most, they are all great.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Absoutely stunning work yet again Elaine. You never fail to give us beautiful eye candy to drool over. Your colour and yarn combinations are just perfect. Leonora


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ladyfingers you are so talented. the clothes as always are gorgeous. thanks for sharing.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

It's like watching a 'Barbie Fashion Show" online. 
Beautiful work.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

all so beautiful


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I would love to know where you got the patterns for these outfits.

They are some of the best work I've seen.


----------



## Mary Larson (Apr 21, 2011)

These are really beautiful. Please share the pattern or the source of the pattern if you can. I have several great-granddaughters, and I would love to use some of my leftover yarn to knit for their Barbies. You do wonderful work. Mary Larson ([email protected])


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

You have inspired us once again! These are wonderful! You do beautiful work! Thanks again!!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Boy! This Barbie is really well dressed! Really nice job and so imaginative to change up the patterns to suit the occasion!


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

Very creative. Love all of them.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I really don't have a personal interest in doll cloths, but these are some of the nicest knitted barbie I have seen! Wonderful work, wish I had you knitting for me when I was 7, lol! Grat work!


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Reminds me of the Barbie outfits my mom used to make for me. Wish I still had them


----------



## amknits (Jan 12, 2012)

How do I get patterns for the Barbie and American Doll clothes?
[email protected]


----------



## amknits (Jan 12, 2012)

Ladyfingers,
How do I get patterns for the Barbie and American Doll clothes?


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness, how beautiful......all of them. Could we convert these to the AG doll?


----------



## LaVeta (Jul 20, 2011)

They all so beautiful,you do such fantastic work!!!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

PS. I must say Barbie has a much more defined waistline than AG.


----------



## susan62 (Feb 19, 2012)

How cute! It takes hardly any time at all to make your patterns. How can I get these new ones? Thanks! Starmom!


----------



## pjane (Sep 28, 2011)

These are very cute! Where did you get the patterns?


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

These are absolutely beautiful! I, too, would like information about obtaining the patterns. Thank you!


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful dresses for Barbie. Is there a way to get the patterns?


----------



## GranMaPainter (Nov 16, 2011)

Beautyfull, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

These are absolutely lovely. Gee


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW!!! They are all so beautiful. Great work.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

These are super stylish. Great job and great work. you really have an eye for style.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Those are just beautiful, you do the most lovely work, wish I could do the same.
Great job!
Happy Knitting


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

journey7 said:


> It's like watching a 'Barbie Fashion Show" online.
> Beautiful work.


I agree with you 100%. Just beautiful.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

love them all. you did a lovely job.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

The best dressed Barbies in town! (possibly the world!) You are SO talented.


----------



## cyndie53 (Dec 22, 2011)

These are really nice Barbie clothes! Much more chic than anything my Barbies had! Beautiful job!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Love the outfits! You always has such neat ideas & colors & you do such a great job!!
I would love to have the Barbie handouts, please.
Thank you!
[email protected]


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

My grand nieces would kill for these! They are all beautiful!

Anita


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful dolls and the inspiration they provide.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

How did I miss the hand out for these.They are beautiful. I must have missed a day. Can we still get the handout? Jeanne [email protected]


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow! I'm impressed! I sew so I know how "fitting" can be.
You did a beautiful job and love the white dinner and cocktail dress...Well actually I love them all!


----------



## bshook (Jun 11, 2011)

these are wonderful yes if there is patterns i would love them too i have now three grand daughters that play with barbies thanks


----------



## pjane (Sep 28, 2011)

It looks as if a lot of us would like the pattern. I found some on knittingpatterncentral.com


----------



## SharonSuzanne (Jul 29, 2011)

Love these! I can't tell - do you share the patterns with others? Sharon in Montana


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To request the Barbie knitting handout (dress, jacket, hat and purse, gingham dress & hat, sweater attached to slim skirt, turtleneck sweater, basic top attached to long pants, basic sweater top, attached to belt, attached to long pants, attached to boots) - click on my name "Ladyfingers" above my avatar photo of the AG doll in the pink sweater and pants. This will take you to my profile page. Click on "PM" to send me a private message - requesting the Barbie handout - and PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS - can't send the handout without your e-mail. Do not put your e-mail on this thread, it will go out all over the Internet!

To see all the Barbie knitted fashions that I have posted over the past months, go to the top of this page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - Barbie doll clothes". A long list will open. Click on each title that shows "Pictures" on the left side of the page. This indicates that a photo is included in the topic.

P.S. I'm working on Handout #4 for the American Girl doll and it will be ready to distribute via e-mail in a week or two. Looks like maybe I should start working on Barbie Handout #2 - I will think about it.


----------



## katia404 (Feb 27, 2012)

What pattern did you use for each of them?


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow you have been busy! All the outfits are just lovely!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful work. Lovely outfits.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

wow, love them. You are an artist.


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

wow, beautiful work, I have some pattterns for barbie doll but nothing like these, if you don't mind can you tell me where I can get these patterns, I would love to make some of these for my daughter barbies that we have saved(she's 20 now) I love all dolls and have some in a curio cabinet and these dresses would be great, thanks


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

just makes me want to get some barbies and play! Super job!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

SillySylvia:
Click on my name "Ladyfingers" above my avatar photo of the AG doll in the pink sweater/pants outfit. This will take you to my profile page. Click on "PM" to send me a private message requesting the Barbie and/or American Girl doll patterns. PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS so I can send you the handouts via "reply" e-mail ASAP.


----------



## katia404 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ladyfingers, which patterns in the handouts did you use to make these?


----------



## Dotty (Jun 10, 2011)

Is it possible to still get these patterns they are wonderfull you are a clever lady [email protected]


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the first blue and white gown and the white gown with the butterfly stitches down the front. All are nicely shaped to fit Barbie's small waist and the various accessories are interesting details, too.


----------



## LovelyLMC (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh, how very beautiful! I've been trying to find crochet Barbie fashions & have come across a few, but sure would like more. Maybe I'll try using Bing.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Elaine, if this coming gD is a girl, I am going to want those patterns, so hang on to them! LOL
Your work, color choices, yarn choices, all of it is perfect!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I meant to say if this coming GB not GD!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

You were thinking D though. HA HA.


----------



## judithkimber (Dec 15, 2011)

you are incredible and so very generous to share with those of us who want to attempt your magic! judy from pa.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I would love to have these patterns......Thanks, Viv (DollDreser)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Those are all great!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice!!! I have a nice collection of Barbie Doll Patterns for machine knitters, if anyone is interested. (My patterns) have knit them for our local Christmas house.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ladyfinger..as always your work is perfectly, beautifully done.


----------



## CRAFTYCRITTER (Jan 20, 2012)

They are beautiful......what started you on doll clothes?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

When my son was in 1st grade I was named Chairperson of the annual Halloween Bazaar and Country Store. I am not a crafty person, didn't know what I would do to contribute like all the other ladies - I only knew how to make cute sunbonnets from plastic gallon jugs (bleach bottles, etc.) and some netting. While looking through a McCalls Needlecraft Magazine I saw some Barbie dolls in knitted outfits. The patterns looked fun to do, and since I was used to the small needles from knitting socks, I thought I would try some doll clothes for the Country Store. 

I really enjoyed knitting the doll clothes, and after completing the patterns in the magazine, I started changing the bathrobe into a coat, and a pants outfit into a hooded ski outfit. The basic number of stitches to cast on doesn't change very much with the tiny Barbie doll, so I felt comfortable experimenting with party dresses, sun dresses, sweaters, straight skirts, full skirts, nighties, and prom gowns. Have been knitting Barbie fashions for over 20 years. Entered some of my creations in the local county fair and won Blue Ribbons for 3 years in a row.

Sold hundreds of outfits - at Barbie doll shows, at work, and at my local beauty shop two weeks before Thanksgiving every year for 6-7 years - setting up a table with all my dolls modeling outfits. The owner set up a table of cookies, cakes, and punch and it was a very festive day.

Now I'm designing American Girl doll clothes, the cute 5-inch baby doll outfits, and the new 8-1/2 inch chubby baby doll - adorable.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow!! lucky Barbie


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

You did a fantastic job on these outfits...You must have had a lot of fun making them. I know I do. I still have my barbie doll! :thumbup:


----------



## CRAFTYCRITTER (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I think the outfits are beautiful and glad you found your niche' so to speak. It is always interesting to hear what gets someone started and what they gravitate towards.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> When my son was in 1st grade I was named Chairperson of the annual Halloween Bazaar and Country Store. I am not a crafty person, didn't know what I would do to contribute like all the other ladies - I only knew how to make cute sunbonnets from plastic gallon jugs (bleach bottles, etc.) and some netting. While looking through a McCalls Needlecraft Magazine I saw some Barbie dolls in knitted outfits. The patterns looked fun to do, and since I was used to the small needles from knitting socks, I thought I would try some doll clothes for the Country Store.
> I really enjoyed knitting the doll clothes, and after completing the patterns in the magazine, I started changing the bathrobe into a coat, and a pants outfit into a hooded ski outfit. The basic number of stitches to cast on doesn't change very much with the tiny Barbie doll, so I felt comfortable experimenting with party dresses, sun dresses, sweaters, straight skirts, full skirts, nighties, and prom gowns. Have been knitting Barbie fashions for over 20 years. Entered some of my creations in the local county fair and won Blue Ribbons for 3 years in a row.
> 
> Sold hundreds of outfits - at Barbie doll shows, at work, and at my local beauty shop two weeks before Thanksgiving every year for 6-7 years - setting up a table with all my dolls modeling outfits. The owner set up a table of cookies, cakes, and punch and it was a very festive day.
> ...


Thank you for sharing your story. I like to hear how people got started. You are so talented and creative.
I have been making your AG clothes for myself and for my granddaughter. I also made your Barbie clothes for her birthday. We have a tub of Barbies and clothes I made from patterns(not that creative) for my youngest daughter. She was a BIG fan of the Barbie.
I just bought my granddaughter some itty bitty dolls(both the 5" and 8") and a book of knitting patterns. I will make them for her Aug birthday. I will check for sewing patterns too. I am anxious to see your creations for the Itty Bitty dolls.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing how you started. I think I have always been a patternaholic. I was buying dolls for someone who traded me patterns.One day I realized I felt a little guilty when I closed that box so I kept just that one doll again and again.
The Barbie outfits and AG outfits are beautiful but I really really can't wait to see what you come up with for the little Berenguers. I have a whole bunch of them waiting for clothes.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

They are so beautiful, I love them. Thank you


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

so beautiful. I would love to get the patterns also. thanks,
Riley


----------



## Shena (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi there
I am relatively new to this site so not sure if I am using it correctly . I would like to know if the Barbie 
patterns are available to buy or are they your own design

Shena


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

You can see photos of the 5-inch itty bitty babies on my post, titled "Ladyfingers - Something Other Than AG Doll Clothes". Go to "Search" and type this title - you should be able to see the babies. I think they are the first two photos posted.


----------



## katia404 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ladyfingers, which patterns did you use to make these?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

As you all know, I never make the same thing twice, even if I'm making dresses for twins I usually switch colors: pink with white trim, then white with pink trim. Same knitting, but different yarns - makes the change complete.

Above, the long blue gown was knit with the same pattern for the slim dress with straps, knit down to the hips and beyond.
Increased after dress was below the knees to make the full bottom skirt.
The white top with bumpy blue yarn skirt - basic top with sleeves ending in a ruffle (before binding off, knit and increase in every stitch across sleeve - K3 rows - Bind off.
Do second sleeve the same way. End white top at waist, add different colored yarn for slim skirt.
Mardi Gras dress - basic top with sleeves ending in a ruffle. Increase at hips to full skirt. Trim with furry, fluffy balls of colored yarns - almost like pom-poms.
Brick/Beige Striped dress - basic top,with capped sleeves, stock.stitch in knit/purl in brick - knit/purl in beige until hips, then K2, P2 in ribbing. Bind off in ribbing.
Hat and purse knit in chenille yarn.
Pink Popcorn dress - basic top with 6 rows of popcorn stitch, then stock.stitch to complete capped sleeves. Increase at hips to very full skirt. Work popcorn stitch to dolls knees, then increase again for full ruffled hem.
White Long Slim Gown - Used the slim dress with straps, working the Butterfly stitch occasionally down the front, no increase at hips - continue with 42-44 stitches down to the ankles.
Lavender Strapless & Shrug - strapless pattern (not in handout), tight skirt. Lavender shrug with eyelash yarn.
Shrug pulled off doll's shoulders to show the dress in photo.
Yellow Dotted Dress - basic top, yarn-over pattern for neckline (4 rows), capped sleeves, down to hips, yarn-over pattern at hipline. Increase for K2, P2 pleated skirt. Increase to K3, P2 half way through skirt. Bind off in K3, P2 ribbing.
Sweater Dress - basic top, capped sleeves, decrease down to 30 stitches (not quite to waistline), then work two rows for border. K2, P2 in pleats with no increase down to knees. Bind off in ribbing.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Cullenbee asked if any of the Barbie patterns could be modified for the AG doll.....in the photos above I think the white top with the bumpy blue yarn skirt could be an AG outfit, also the brick/beige striped top with pleated skirt, the pink popcorn dress, the yellow dress with orange dots, and the sweater dress could all be adapted for the AG doll, following the basic instructions in the AG patterns. I don't think the AG doll is "old enough" for the lavender strapless cocktail dress, or the white long gown with the butterfly trim, or the long blue gown with white furry trim, and also the Mardi Gras dress is a little too much for the AG doll.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

thank you Ladyfingers, you are very kind!!!


----------



## rickandvicki (Jun 13, 2012)

The clothes are marvelous. You do a beautiful job. How can I get copies of the patterns for the Barbie dolls? I would be happy to pay for them. Thank you.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To request the Barbie handout with LOTS of patterns, send me an e-mail to:

[email protected]

I'll send you the handout via reply e-mail ASAP.

Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

are the patterns for all of them going to be made available?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> To request the Barbie handout with LOTS of patterns, send me an e-mail to:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Love that - "dolly momma" LOL

You're the best Elaine!

Anita


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

These are so stunning, love them all. You sure do beautiful work.


----------



## Ann Dunning (Jan 19, 2013)

Would like to get all your barbie patterns they are beautiful .

Would you please let me know how 

Ann dunning


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

NOTICE:


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

NOTICE:


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

NOTICE: There is no need to send me an e-mail to get the Barbie handout and other patterns. They are posted right here on this KP website.

Go up to the top of the page, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - Barbie Doll Clothes". A list will open. Click on EACH TITLE to open the pattern. 

One of our members has provided us with an easy PDF Download button, which is located in the center of her comments. Once you open a pattern, scroll past the photo to the comments - looking for "Daeanarah" - she has put the PDF Download button in the middle of her remarks. Just click on this button to open a very nice copy of the pattern and photo on your computer - for easy printing.

The Barbie handout is included on this website - with lots of patterns, but no photos.

To see pictures of the Barbie outfits from the handout, once the Ladyfingers list is open, click on EACH TITLE opposite the sub-heading "Pictures". You will find lots of Barbie photos here.
They can be matched up with the outfits from the handout.


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

Love them all the colours everything about them is so exquisite. What beautiful work you do. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ann Dunning (Jan 19, 2013)

Would love to buy all your barbie pattens my IPad will not let me download 
Or should I say I am not very good at it 
Your patterns lovely I am knitting barbie pattens for charity 

Ann. [email protected] ymail.com


----------



## katia404 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> As you all know, I never make the same thing twice, even if I'm making dresses for twins I usually switch colors: pink with white trim, then white with pink trim. Same knitting, but different yarns - makes the change complete.
> 
> Above, the long blue gown was knit with the same pattern for the slim dress with straps, knit down to the hips and beyond.
> Increased after dress was below the knees to make the full bottom skirt.
> ...


Can you possibly write out the pattern for the strapless dress?


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Katie

Do a search for Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns there in that forum you will find Elaine's doll patterns in pdf format, which makes it easy to download.

There are Barbie, One Ken, American Girl, Itty Bitty Baby, and Cutie dolls.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Katia, nice to hear from you again.

There is a current pattern posted recently for a strapless long gown - knit in mint green with mint green metallic long-strand eyelash and a very full skirt. Also a lavender, slim long gown with a full bottom flounce, trimmed in metallic dark purple thread.

The strapless gown you are referring to is a SHORT cocktail dress with a shrug and hat. 

The current strapless gown instructions are the same for the cocktail dress - using #1 US needles and #2 fine fingering yarn - from the top where you cast on 16 stitches until you have worked the hip increase to 42 stitches. At this point DO NOT INCREASE, just knit in stock. st. on these 42 sts until you get to the knees. Then work 2 rows in garter stitch and bind off. Then all you have to do is sew up the back seam from the hemline to the low back area. Be sure to sew this seam tightly - not on the edge of the side seams, but put your needle about 3 stitches into the knitting on each side. This will make the garment fit TIGHTLY at the bustline - so it won't fall down! Also, this tight knitting will help "shape" the gown at the waist, hips, and down the thighs and legs to the knees. This gives the gown "style", and it won't just hang there from hips to knees.

You will find the pattern by going to "Search" - "Elaine's Doll Clothes" - and you will also get the PDF Download button. Scroll through 7 pages posted by "Daeanarah" until you find the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open the pattern on your computer.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, they are all great! Wonderful outfits!


----------

